# Vitual PC Windows Admin Password Recovery



## rdshapiro (Aug 17, 2005)

Is there a way to discover or reset Administrator/User passwords? I'm running VPC Windows 2000 Professional and can't remember (nor can my IT staff), any of the Windows passwords.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry for the delay, but some links that may help:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/824662
http://www.mcse.ms/message1777816.html
http://www.petri.co.il/
http://bink.nu/forums/9064/ShowPost.aspx

g'luck!
Rob


----------

